# EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G 750 W



## crmaris (Nov 30, 2012)

After the super expensive NEX1500 Classified, EVGA caught us off-guard by enriching the SuperNOVA series with two budget oriented PSUs featuring Gold efficiency and a fully modular cabling design. Today, we will evaluate the NEX750G with half the capacity of the NEX1500 at a quarter of the price.

*Show full review*


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah no thanks. Too expensive for what you get imo. Effeciancy is good but regulation wasn't. I like the bar.


----------



## okidna (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow.. Just WOW EVGA.
From Etasis to FSP, that's a HUGE downgrade.


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2012)

okidna said:


> Wow.. Just WOW EVGA.
> From Etasis to FSP, that's a HUGE downgrade.



How so?.. considering the NEX 1500 was/is a product rushed to marked, it doesn't in any deliver on its promises... more so, they could have opted for a superior platform from FSP... Xilenser for example (check BeQuiet! P10), which would have easily put these units right at home in the premium/high end segment.... however they opted for an (by now) old, lower mainstream design, nicely _dressed_ and _packaged_, that can't in any way compete in the high end segment, not even in the upper mainstream echelon if we are to be perfectly honest.
The OEM was/is not the problem, the platform choice is (which leads to a different discussion, about market understanding/approach/strategy and such).

The NEX 1000 should be a lot better though, since it's based on the Aurum Pro.


----------



## LTUGamer (Dec 10, 2012)

I will give medal for person which will say any point to take this instead of Seasonic X750 aka Corsair AX750


----------



## AndreiD (Dec 10, 2012)

LTUGamer said:


> I will give medal for person which will say any point to take this instead of Seasonic X750 aka Corsair AX750



The EVGA has a bumper, it's safer on the road.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 10, 2012)

I must commend TPU because Japanese Caps accent like plus. That is good always in future to mention because some brands try to rapidly drop quality with story 
What, what happend, everything is same... 
I suggest big bold fonts on motherboards and graphic cards in future to write who is manufacturer
Everybody know Japan is best in that things and I want to pay them not others. 
Fight for quality must continue on every fronts and blackilisted crap and bllackilisted mentality must be stoped.
I must to tell in public I will NOT BUY NOTHING I MEAN N O T H I N G WITHOUT 100% JAPANESE CAPS. After AX1200i I will look that area carefull in future who is manufacturer of electrolytic capacitor and other small things inside. Only god and my


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

Vlada011 said:


> I must commend TPU because Japanese Caps accent like plus. That is good always in future to mention because some brands try to rapidly drop quality. Everybody know Japan is best in that things and I want to pay them not others.
> Fight for quality must continue on every fronts and blackilisted crap and bllackilisted mentality must be stoped.
> I must to tell in public I will NOT BUY NOTHING I MEAN N O T H I N G WITHOUT 100% JAPANESE CAPS. After AX1200i I will look that area carefull in future who is manufacturer of electrolytic capacitor and other small things inside. Only god and my



I'm betting you have tons of non japanese caps in your computer right now, slowly degrading, biding their time. There are good non japanese caps too. Also I'm not sure you made much sense.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe??? But I will not let in front of my eyes to change and rest from Japan.
This Industry suffer because movement like that. Many people live PC because they can't to fight anymore with rubish and RMA and everything and they use notebooks and PS3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> I'm betting you have tons of non japanese caps in your computer right now, slowly degrading, biding their time. There are good non japanese caps too. Also I'm not sure you made much sense.



American Caps are legendary but most are in higher end stuff.


----------



## Vlada011 (Dec 10, 2012)

I think from Japan are best for PC. No doubt USA can make maybe and better but they have not interest for now to make. 
They buy I think, maybe use domestic for some very important things but I mean in electronic, cell phones, PC, for home devices....
They are excellent in that area. 
USA must change something very fast or they will go in deep problems. 
They can change everything for 5 years if start production and open fabric. 
It will expensive first and very painfull because customers will pay much more but than sun will rise again.
I was ready to pay 20-30% when that day come and adults start to make my dear hardware.


----------



## BigBenn1 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Eh.*

Nice review and super in-depth, but I'll stick with the Corsair AX 760i.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 10, 2012)

This is just sketch as hell to me... :shadedshu


----------



## McSteel (Dec 11, 2012)

EVGA did the best they could with FSP's platform, as far as they deemed necessary, and it does perform somewhat better than other renditions. Still, it's mediocre at best, and with the price tag it carries, it's pretty poor value. The cables are great, though.

I feel EVGA should've gone with CWT on this one. Their current offerings hadn't gotten proper attention from any manufacturer, as the only incarnations worth mentioning were Thermaltake's bland and overpriced ones. I do believe there's more to be had, should someone decide to really try.


----------



## okidna (Dec 12, 2012)

Absolom said:


> How so?.. considering the NEX 1500 was/is a product rushed to marked, it doesn't in any deliver on its promises... more so, they could have opted for a superior platform from FSP... Xilenser for example (check BeQuiet! P10), which would have easily put these units right at home in the premium/high end segment.... however they opted for an (by now) old, lower mainstream design, nicely _dressed_ and _packaged_, that can't in any way compete in the high end segment, not even in the upper mainstream echelon if we are to be perfectly honest.
> The OEM was/is not the problem, the platform choice is (which leads to a different discussion, about market understanding/approach/strategy and such).
> 
> The NEX 1000 should be a lot better though, since it's based on the Aurum Pro.



Still, a bad choice of OEM, IMO. 

They though they could pick some mediocre (at best) platform, put a handle to nowhere on it, put EVGA labels on it, and sell it with premium price and hoping their consumers didn't read any legit reviews before buying their product.

Hell, they don't even include some mounting screws for NEX1500, and also would be nice if they include a case badge/stickers for this "premium" products 

What a mess, EVGA.
They should stick to selling 13 different types of GTX 680


----------



## bogami (Dec 12, 2012)

Should appoint name: EVGA Super shit  !


----------



## Stefan Payne (Jan 7, 2013)

McSteel said:


> I feel EVGA should've gone with CWT on this one.


um, well, no

I'd prefer FSP over CWT anytime...
The reason is that I haven't heard anything good about CWTs factory. 

All I can do at the moment is link to a german thread (you may want to use google translate or something like that)...

With that thread in mind, it kinda makes sense to let CWT design something for you and Sirfa manufacture it...


----------



## Frick (Jan 7, 2013)

Are there any good things to say about any factory in china?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2013)

Frick said:


> Are there any good things to say about any factory in china?



They have asian woman in them? Some might even be good lookin!


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 7, 2013)

Frick said:


> Are there any good things to say about any factory in china?



NO! Special when they make things for west companies.
But soon west go in one more deep economy problem and after that new beginning start.
And east economy will go in problem when USA and Canada and EU understand they need again fabrics and domestic production. 
Then we will see quality like during 70th and 80th years...
I will be happiest man when I buy first electronic Made in EU, or Made in USA, Made in Netherlands, Made in Japan. Can you remeber, when something broke ten people came to see fault sample like alien. 
That is two different cultures, one rise on quality and long lasting one rise on forge and cheating and craps.
One make lighters to last 100 years other make toys to injury childs and poisoned milk for babes because some component is cheaper.
Because of that I'm more happy when on wikipedia I read founders of somethings are from west, west names, enough is designers to be from west and my eye see difference and my hear is happy. Easy things will be like before USA always stand but first must to go in deeper sh***with money. Apple start some little production in USA, one first step.
My phone is Apple for award of that.

Taiwan had something better than China but that is same culture, same mentality. 
They give us some better quality but that was before 15 year and more, no they find way to suck money from west.
Japan is difference only.
When you hold thing from Japan and China in hand you don't need to read where is made one and where other. 
You recognize without that.


----------



## Nil Einne (Feb 23, 2013)

*Price*

IMO it comes down significantly to price and user demands. 

Here in NZ, the FSP Aurum Gold PSUs and this EVGA PSU are basically the only gold power supplies you can buy at a decent price. Okay there is a 360W Seasonic but otherwise you have to pay a lot more or pay the same but settle for something a lot less powerful. (I'm ignoring the fake gold RaidMax.) And don't even think about Platinum. NZ isn't a really competitive market and stuff here tends to be expensive because of our geographical separation etc, but ironically in this case the FSP and Evga seem to be cheaper then the price in the US and that's including GST. I don't get why the FSP and Evga are so expensive in the US, I can only assume they aren't trying to compete there. It was mentioned things look a lot better in Europe, and IIRC when I looked not that long ago it seemed to bear out that the FSP was better priced (but I don't know how other gold PSUs are priced there). 

Of course if you don't care so much about efficiency then may be things aren't so clear cut particularly in Europe. But then again here in NZ, if you do want something modular and a decent branded PSU, while there are a few other options I'm not sure whether any of them are really any better for the price. 

I haven't looked anywhere in Asia nor in Australia but I wonder if things are somewhat similar there.


----------



## Agiels (Jul 8, 2016)

so if i have a CX600M i should't go for any EVGA 750W as an upgrade ??


----------

